# Ages Software compability with Vista and 7



## Pilgrim (May 20, 2012)

I've been eyeing some of the Ages Library collections. As far as I know this software was produced several years prior to the introduction of Windows Vista, so I was wondering if anyone with this software has encountered any issues running it on a machine that is running Vista or 7. Even though this software is quite inexpensive compared to many of the alternatives, I wouldn't want to invest in it only to find that my computer won't be able to run it. 

As I understand it, Vista and Windows 7 have an XP Compatibility mode, but I've never had occasion to use it.


----------



## Apologist4Him (May 20, 2012)

Hi Chris,

I own the John Calvin collection, C.H. Spurgeon, Master Library v.6, A.W. Pink, B.B. Warfield, John Owen, and they are all common PDF files (and small in size). You shouldn't have any problems running them (I'm using Win XP and the newest version of Adobe Reader), I've never encountered any real problems in the many years I've had them installed, they can easily be viewed as individual PDF files apart from the "front end" software by which they're collected under one hood. It's sad that Ages Software is out of business, especially for people on a tight budget.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 20, 2012)

Thanks. I know it will work with XP but I only have access to Vista or 7 here. I had heard of problems with the Ages software and Vista. I've never used the software so I didn't know if that would be a big issue. But since they are PDF files, I figure it could be made to work one way or another, as you note. I might try just one to see how it goes. It appears that some of the material in some of the collections aren't readily available at all (in any format) especially not at that price.

I thought they might be out of business but you've confirmed it for me. One online distributor for the software had a note posted saying they hadn't been able to contact Ages for over a year.


----------



## bug (May 21, 2012)

There are problems with some of the older ones, A W Pink works fine! The problem is not in running the software, but rather in installing it on your PC as the old style installer is not compatible. There is however a relatively easy work around that you can do. Simply create a new folder on your harddrive and manually transfer all the files from the CD/ DVD to this new location. Then locate the index file and create a shortcut to that on your desktop. As these are just pdef files you reader will work fine and all the links will work as they are 'relative' links.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 21, 2012)

I have Owen, Calvin, and another disc. They don't work on Windows 7. I don't know if they have updated versions or not.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 15, 2013)

bug said:


> There are problems with some of the older ones, A W Pink works fine! The problem is not in running the software, but rather in installing it on your PC as the old style installer is not compatible. There is however a relatively easy work around that you can do. Simply create a new folder on your harddrive and manually transfer all the files from the CD/ DVD to this new location. Then locate the index file and create a shortcut to that on your desktop. As these are just pdef files you reader will work fine and all the links will work as they are 'relative' links.




Just a heads up. I have windows 7 and what Jonathan (bug) recommended worked for my ages software. I just made a new folder under the C: Drive for Ages Software. Then I made individual folders for Calvin, Owen, and my Classics Library and just dragged all the files from the discs over into their respective folders. I made a desktop link to the pdf library files and it works. Woo Hoo! Thanks Jonathan!


----------

